# Congratulations MT Stringer our April Contest Winner



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Our Signs of Spring winner with a whopping 94% of the vote..."Where the cows think it's heaven".










Congrats to Shed as well. Missed it by one.










and here's an index of who did what...


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Congratulations Mike.

.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Way to go Mike and Shed. Great pictures and I'm glad to report I voted for both. Congratulations to everyone that entered on jobs well done and thanks Rusty again for running the contest. James


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Congratulations Mike and Shed. I ditto what James said ... both are great photos. 

Gotta love those bluebonnets!


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

grumble, grumble, ya congrats, guys, naw really congrats..


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Great shots, you two.... Fine choices; well captured and cropped. rich


----------



## asharpshooter (Nov 28, 2005)

Congratulations Mike and Shed. :cheers:


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

A big CONGRATS Mike and Shed!


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Congratulations!


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2007)

Great photos - I also voted for both. Congratualtions guys.


----------



## Captain Mike (Nov 20, 2006)

Way to go Mike, my number 1 pick....great shot


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

Congratulations Mike and ShedHunter!! Very nice photos!!


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Congratulations! I kinda thought the calf pic might get it.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Congratulations to Shed Hunter. (sorry it took so long, had problems with your medal order. LOL :rotfl:


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

I see red x's that look that good all the time. Use the browser not Photobucket. Eeeerrr! 

Congrats on whatever the pic is though Mike.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Congratulations to the winners for some great compositions.


----------



## Ialien (Oct 22, 2005)

*Congrats!!*

Nice shots!!

Joe


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Congrats Mike. Great shot!!


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

waterspout said:


> I see red x's that look that good all the time. Use the browser not Photobucket. Eeeerrr!
> 
> Congrats on whatever the pic is though Mike.


Here ya go Darryl...


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for the Kudos everyone. Sheddie, I voted for your pic. I liked it very much.
Mike


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

awesome Signs of Spring photographs! both! 

rosesm rosesm


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

That was an awsome shot. I tried to vote twice for it.. Arlon


----------



## Shed Hunter (Mar 14, 2006)

*April Contest*

Congrats MT. Love the shot!

Thanks Grayfish for the great ribbon!

Thanks to everyone else for all the support and kind words!
SH


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

Belated congrats!!!!! Beautiful photo MT. Shed, I just want to there sitting on that hill.


----------



## NVUS (Jun 13, 2005)

*Nice Photo's*

Heart warming shots!!!!! 
For once,"my vote counted!!"


----------



## baylvr (Jun 28, 2004)

What beautiful pictures! I am so Blessed each time I get to see the talent of the photography folks on this site! That baby calf is a breath taking picture!! So precious!! Congrats!


----------

